# Supervisor / Echo Units



## MMiz (Apr 10, 2006)

Currently the private service I work for has two Paramedic supervisors on for each shift.  Traditionally supervisors would simply roll around in a mod and help out when needed.

Now our supervisors have a brand spankin' new ALS mod with all the goodies, and also a brand spankin' new loaded Tahoe.  

I don't get it.  Wouldn't it be better to give the road crews the new ambulances and equipment and have the supervisors roll around in the year-old rigs / SUVs?

Is this just a fact of EMS and life that I'm going to have to live with?  How is it at your service?


----------



## Jon (Apr 14, 2006)

depends... what "toys" do they have that you don't?  are the cots "big boy" rigged? Are there extra back boards in the Mod?

As for the Tahoe.. perfect truck for a supervisor... fast, small, nice command setups availible.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 14, 2006)

The supervisor trucks are the same as our regular ALS / Tahoe units, they're simply brand new and don't have opticoms (cost).


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 14, 2006)

They drive Suburbans.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 15, 2006)

I drive an Excursion.. that is maxed out. The Director gets one too..that is unmarked, but loaded as well. Personally, I feel it is a waste of money as well, but that is what the board wants.........

R/r 911


----------

